# Short Shift Kit, 2000 Altima



## desert100 (Jan 20, 2005)

Any comments on different brands of short shift kits that have been
installed on 2000 Altima's. Good and bad comments of different models
would be great. Also, I want to use the stock knob.

Has anyone used this one:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=FWDSS-SSK6087

I've noticed that the prices vary a lot. Any benefit to the more
expensive ones?

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The parts that Courtesy Nissan offers are extremely good. It looks like a B&M shifter which I have and I like it a lot.

Troy


----------

